# When do you change your tyres?



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

We all know motoring can be expensive... but stuff like tyres can be important, so where's the balance struck for you? See poll.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

If they're lucky at the wear bars. There's usually a couple of thousand spare even at that point


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Summer tyres are changed at 3mm and my winter tyres at 4mm


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Bill58 said:


> Summer tyres are changed at 3mm and my winter tyres at 4mm


same here winters loose their sipes at 4mm


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I would "normally" be quite happy to drive them to the wear markers but the rears are cheap and starting to crack here and there, grip in the wet is less than inspiring and I had a puncture in one thanks to picking up a large screw on the way home the other night. So even though they have 3mm of tread left now does seem like a good time to change them ! Probably go for Falken asymmetric ?


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

My tyres get used hard. Plus camber means they get changed when then are bald. Like too wear the wear bars off a bit too..lol


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, after having an accident in my car where I carried straight on (despite hard braking, fully locked) on 2-2.5mm tyre tread the night before they were being changed, I think I go cautious.

The pain in the **** I have is that my rears are on about 2.5mm and 3mm, and the fronts more like 4. But the rears have got to go so I might as well do the lot!

To soften the blow... the front's (Michelin PS3's, 4mm) will be going on ebay judging by the cost you can get for part worns. :doublesho


----------



## sinizter (Aug 28, 2011)

2mm...


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I change on 2mm


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

-PJB- said:


> To soften the blow... the front's (Michelin PS3's, 4mm) will be going on ebay judging by the cost you can get for part worns. :doublesho


That amazes me mate, I wouldn't even consider a tyre with less than about 6mm on but I've seen tyres with 3mm being sold ! If I couldn't afford new tyres for a car I either wouldn't buy it or I'd change the wheels.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

uruk hai said:


> That amazes me mate, I wouldn't even consider a tyre with less than about 6mm on but I've seen tyres with 3mm being sold ! If I couldn't afford new tyres for a car I either wouldn't buy it or I'd change the wheels.


I wonder if people buy them for track/hobby cars etc, and go and shred off old rubber in dry conditions. You probably eat tyres so they mainly just want something with a good compound etc.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Better than a poke in the eye ey?

And I think the tread values here are optimistic!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-2454017...22670?pt=UK_Cars_Tyres_RL&hash=item27c854c2ee


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I haven't owned a car long enough to change the tyres on it due to wear if i am honest !


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

2.0-2.5mm, any less is bordering on dangerous, any more is wasting useable tread.

Is also worth noting some tires have the wear markers at 2.0mm, and not 1.6/1.7


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

No lower than 3mm. After this grip in the wet suffers massively.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

mart. said:


> No lower than 3mm. After this grip in the wet suffers massively.


Hehe, well, I've been out and measured them... with the lip of a 20 p piece, and the rears are at around 3mm to slightly less than... the front are 3mm at the lowest point (although slightly more on the edges, as the PS3s havent worn on the edges much.

Took it out for a run with the TC off... so probably slightly less than that now! :lol: Some serious wheel spin/squirming was easily achievable... so definitely time for new boots!

I've also used £24 worth of petrol today


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Imho past the tread marker, its still more down to the tyres than the depth.

Had tyres which were well into 3mm, but they were shocking. Had ps2s down to the marker, still awesome.

Still wondering whether I want to spend 300 a corner for pilot sports or much less for vreds/falkens.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I get my moneys worth on the tyres, when they are shot, then replace them otherwise tyres are tyres to me.

I know having 3 to 4mm does have a impact on handling plus stopping distance, but my car is not very powerful, so makes no difference really.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I normally change them at 3mm and then sell the old ones on ebay. I tend to always buy new as they are what keep your car connected to the ground and you never really know what part worns have been through.


----------



## NU987 (Dec 9, 2011)

I recently started working for one of the big multi franchise holders, most manufacturers advise replacement at 3mm. 

Apparently the UK is only country in Europe that does not have a legal limit of 3mm.

It's amazing to hear people who've spent £30k plus on a car, complain when they need to spend a couple of hundred on new tyres.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I tend to let mine get down to around 2mm but will start driving a bit more steady on them when they get around 4mm to make them last longer and for the drop off in grip levels.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> Is also worth noting some tires have the wear markers at 2.0mm, and not 1.6/1.7


Which manucfacture's do this?

I run mine to the markers. .


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

i change mine at 3mm because my dad use to work for mercedes and they did a demo of stopping distances of tyres with less than 3mm and it was a real eye opener!

Personally I think its shocking that so many of u are letting them run to the line....

You will fly past me or into the back of me if u try and stop on a tyre any less than 3mm.

As already said ppl spend 30k on a car and then risk ur tyres just to get a few extra quids worth out of them..... 

one day ul knock someone over because ul not be able to stop in time, that will hopefully make ppl think twice!


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Legal limit should be 3mm. Why run a tyre until there's nearly no tread left. :wall:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I replace mine when near the limit. I do notice a difference in steering feel with new tyres on. Not really bothered about the limits as long as there not illegal iam happy.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

avit88 said:


> i change mine at 3mm because my dad use to work for mercedes and they did a demo of stopping distances of tyres with less than 3mm and it was a real eye opener!
> 
> Personally I think its shocking that so many of u are letting them run to the line....
> 
> ...


If they do the same test's in the dry that would prove an eye opener as well, the tyre with 1mm would stop quicker, but I bet the test was on a tarmac covered in standing water testing for aquaplaning which is down to tread depth and pattern design, if it was just a normal wet road the softer compound tyre would stop quicker, so with an 8mm Goodyear it might take you longer to stop than on an 2mm Nokian. If you'd had just had them fitted, they'd still have oil's left so you'd stop quicker with your old 3mm tyres on, it's all if's, but's and maybe's. .


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wish i could find another 6.5mm left on a PS3 to go with my spare unused one now  and sell my goodyears or i might just sell it...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

when they go bang...

as I have never had a car long enough to have them worn :lol:

the vectra went through 3 tyres in 2 and a half years due to puncture, but none of them were ever low, as it wasn't particularly high mileage after 2 and a half year it was just shy of 15k
QQ has done 8k, had 3 tyres replaced, both times due to punctures, first one was a sidewall puncture when the car was 4 days old.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> when they go bang...
> 
> as I have never had a car long enough to have them worn :lol:
> 
> ...


bloody hell your like me the only reason i have goodyears on the front got a puncture  dammit on sunday in the freezing cold 150 miles from home ace.  i was swearing like a trooper. :lol: at least my ex's bo....noooo let us not go there... you get the drift i worked it to my advantage...:argie:

oh and another of mine only 2 months before that at the back got a puncture luckily there was only 0.5mm off them :lol:

my OCD is kicking in everytime not seeing the the same tyre with about the same mm on though.


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmm, i don't fall under any of those really, if it looks dodgy i get it done simple as. My rears had loads of life left but the sidewalls were cracking so i changed them!

Unfortunately i drive a lot of pot-holed roads to and from work so my tracking goes for a bur-ton every 3 months so i get that done and as i get a mate to do it whilst its in the air i have a good look.

Generally if I've had 10k out a set then im happy to change - last full set of Falkens was only £250 so i cant moan really and the old set had done 12.5k so i cant grumble - some had 4mm left but the looked dodgy so i changed them.

I wouldn't buy second had, i have got a friend who does buy them though, but then he fits them to his drift car so they never see road use, the just get shredded!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

avit88 said:


> Personally I think its shocking that so many of u are letting them run to the line....
> 
> You will fly past me or into the back of me if u try and stop on a tyre any less than 3mm.


Not if you're driving in a safe manner that befits the conditions !


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Delboy_Trotter said:


> Generally if I've had 10k out a set then im happy to change - last full set of Falkens was only £250 so i cant moan really and the old set had done 12.5k so i cant grumble - some had 4mm left but the looked dodgy so i changed them.


:lol: I wish... my current tyres are £200 each! (there is only one choice...)

my vectra was £313 for the brand I liked. (Toyo)


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Until you see the wire!

p.s. the last option should state "whenever I get a new car as I like all the tyres to be the same brand/model"


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Around 2mm.
Although my current ones will be going very very soon and they still have 6-7mm on


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

uruk hai said:


> Not if you're driving in a safe manner that befits the conditions !


ok so two guys both driving in a safe manner that benefits the road... kid runs out in front of them, one guy has 1mm other guy has 3mm.. the guy with 1mm will still hit the kid!


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

G.P said:


> If they do the same test's in the dry that would prove an eye opener as well, *the tyre with 1mm would stop quicker*, but I bet the test was on a tarmac covered in standing water testing for aquaplaning which is down to tread depth and pattern design, if it was just a normal wet road the softer compound tyre would stop quicker, so with an 8mm Goodyear it might take you longer to stop than on an 2mm Nokian. If you'd had just had them fitted, they'd still have oil's left so you'd stop quicker with your old 3mm tyres on, it's all if's, but's and maybe's. .


whether this statement is true and i highly doubt it is... we live in a country which sees rain most weeks of the year, so its down right stupid to run a tyre less than 3mm for the sake of a few quid, law should be changed to mirror europe who apparently have a 3mm tyre law.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I picked the last option....

When I get a new car, I need my tyres on it, and they all must match...

Don't care how much tread is left... they get changed ASAP....

After that, I leave them until about 3mm... or depending on how the outside of the tyres wear - lots of roundabouts where I stay... 

:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Until they need replacing. You're just throwing money away otherwise.

Lower performance blah, blah, blah. If you can't stop, it's because you were going too fast for the conditions. Including your tyres which you should be taking into account anyway.

If a kid steps out that close, it'll be down to reaction time and how many cups of coffee i've had before the tyre tread makes a difference.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Gruffs said:


> Until they need replacing. You're just throwing money away otherwise.
> 
> Lower performance blah, blah, blah. If you can't stop, it's* because you were going too fast for the conditions.* Including your tyres which you should be taking into account anyway.
> 
> *If a kid steps out that close, it'll be down to reaction time and how many cups of coffee i've had before the tyre tread makes a difference*.


load of rubbish!... if u were going too fast for the conditions...ok... but do u not realise that if u had more tread on ur tyre u would stop in a shorter distance than a guy who had less?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Depends on loads of factors Avit88

road condition?

dry/wet?

Speed.


The limit is there for a reason. 

Chill Winston


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I picked the last option....
> 
> When I get a new car, I need my tyres on it, and they all must match...
> 
> ...


Yeah, that one was especially for you big fella! Seems you're not alone though :lol: :thumb:


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

ah whatever im done preaching theres no telling some ppl

from there logic its ok to ride around on 1mm 2mm tyres... go crash and die then


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

-PJB- said:


> Yeah, that one was especially for you big fella! Seems you're not alone though :lol: :thumb:


Awwww, thanks... and I saw that... at least 2 other muppets eh!?!?!?

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

avit88 said:


> ah whatever im done preaching theres no telling some ppl
> 
> from there logic its ok to ride around on 1mm 2mm tyres... go crash and die then


If there was major problems running tires under 3mm then the law would be set at 3mm wouldn't it... Think about it for a second.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

avit88 said:


> load of rubbish!... if u were going too fast for the conditions...ok... but do u not realise that if u had more tread on ur tyre u would stop in a shorter distance than a guy who had less?


What a load of Rubbish.

If the other guy ran over a drain cover, the difference would be negated. If Aunt Mary had balls she would be Uncle Bob.

And your point is only valid in the wet. In the dry, the more rubber that is in contact, the better. Hence racing tyres are slicks. unless the road has diesel on it. Then you're screwed whatever.

Besides. ABS allows me to steer around the obstacle.

There are so many variables, you can't possibly create a hypothetical scenario that is flawless. So, as a technical body appointed by whomever, you could set a safe minimum based on tests and experience, engineering groups etc.

But how would everyone else know what this minimum was i hear you cry?

That would be the wear indicators then.

What size tyres do you have? I'll buy them off you when you replace them if you like?

Apologies for the sarcasm, it's been a long day.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah if it was that bad they would change the law. From some comments on here are you saying a premium tyre would stop quicker than a budget so why would the sell budgets? just to add I only ever buy budgets as I find a go through a set about once a year n can't see the point in premium on an estate.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: I wish... my current tyres are £200 each! (there is only one choice...)
> 
> my vectra was £313 for the brand I liked. (Toyo)


200? Really? Even ps2s in the size I run at the front is only about that price, not your namby pamby tiny wheels


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> namby pamby tiny wheels


It was only a matter of time before someone mentioned size and it just so happened to be RP


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Gruffs said:


> What a load of Rubbish.
> 
> If the other guy ran over a drain cover, the difference would be negated. If Aunt Mary had balls she would be Uncle Bob.
> 
> ...


so why does the law state u should change them at 1.6mm? surely the law should read 'run them as low as u like the lower the better??' abs is only as good as the tyres its acting on....


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> It was only a matter of time before someone mentioned size and it just so happened to be RP


Yeah yours is quite small too. The wheels that is


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

avit88 said:


> so why does the law state u should change them at 1.6mm? surely the law should read 'run them as low as u like the lower the better??' abs is only as good as the tyres its acting on....


Presumably because that's the level that was tested and found to meet regulations.

It's a gross oversimplification to say that tyres with less tread are automatically going to steer you into a tree or prevent you from braking in time.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Yeah yours is quite small too. The wheels that is


If it was any more than 17 inches I couldn't afford good rubber.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

avit88 said:


> so why does the law state u should change them at 1.6mm? surely the law should read 'run them as low as u like the lower the better??' abs is only as good as the tyres its acting on....





RisingPower said:


> Presumably because that's the level that was tested and found to meet regulations.
> 
> It's a gross oversimplification to say that tyres with less tread are automatically going to steer you into a tree or prevent you from braking in time.


Completely agree, while I appreciate that the more tread on a tyre the better there is far more to the equation that just depth of tread ! Just found this and I think it goes to show that when real life comparisons are made it is far from simple.

http://www.tyrepress.com/News/1/22/20196.html



avit88 said:


> go crash and die then


I understand that you have your view point on the subject but I think comments like that are a bit unnecessary ?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> If it was any more than 17 inches I couldn't afford good rubber.


Remind me not to ask you out on a date, if you can't afford that, we'll end up in maccy d and I have standards y'know


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

i dont care it aggravates me how ignorant ppl r about looking after a car when it comes to saving a few quid on tyres when they will spend hundreds of pounds of detailing products.

and really thats all it comes down to. 
in this country the more tread u have the better because one day someone with 2mm of tyre is going to run into the back of me all just to save a few quid. 

I know there are many ppl who agree with me they're just not saying it.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

avit88 said:


> i dont care it aggravates me how ignorant ppl r about looking after a car when it comes to saving a few quid on tyres when they will spend hundreds of pounds of detailing products.
> 
> and really thats all it comes down to.
> in this country the more tread u have the better because one day someone with 2mm of tyre is going to run into the back of me all just to save a few quid.
> ...


It comes down to your gross oversimplification because you are simplifying it to a gross extent. If you honestly believe that that is the sole factor in an accident, you are a very dangerous driver to be on the road.

The rest should crash and die right?


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> It comes down to your gross oversimplification because you are simplifying it to a gross extent. If you honestly believe that that is the sole factor in an accident, *you are a very dangerous driver to be on the road.*
> 
> The rest should crash and die right?


dude are u for f**kin real?

u cant say ANYTHING on this goddam forum without someone arguing the opposite then u get a load of sheep saying the same thing.

lets all just sit on the fence and not voice our opinion and let the world go by...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

avit88 said:


> dude are u for f**kin real?
> 
> u cant say ANYTHING on this goddam forum without someone arguing the opposite then u get a load of sheep saying the same thing.
> 
> lets all just sit on the fence and not voice our opinion and let the world go by...


Dude... No, like i'm totally not for real... Man...

Personally I find the side of common sense is best, with a dash of humility and thought thrown in for extra.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> *Dude... No, like i'm totally not for real... Man...*
> *
> Personally I find the side of common sense is best*, with a dash of humility and thought thrown in for extra.


just proved my point

its common sense to have more tread


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

avit88 said:


> i dont care


What is your preferred rubber?

I maybe getting the wrong impression, but, to me your driving around with a false sence of security in thinking you can stop before anyone else because you have 3mm or more of tread. .


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

avit88 said:


> dude are u for f**kin real?
> 
> u cant say ANYTHING on this goddam forum without someone arguing the opposite then u get a load of sheep saying the same thing.
> 
> lets all just sit on the fence and not voice our opinion and let the world go by...


Now now... No need for losing the plot!! :lol:

It's perfectly easy to get into good discussions on here... But you need the right attitude and remember its only the internet.... 

RP just likes fighting to upset people, so he can give 'em a cuddle!!

:lol::lol::lol:

Ain't that right mr RP..... :argie:

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Now now... No need for losing the plot!! :lol:
> 
> It's perfectly easy to get into good discussions on here... But you need the right attitude and remember its only the internet....
> 
> ...


You never gave me a cuddle you barsteward


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

G.P said:


> What is your preferred rubber?
> 
> I maybe getting the wrong impression, but, to me your driving around with a false sence of security in thinking you can stop before anyone else because you have 3mm or more of tread. .


oh no i aint getting into a tyre war with a bunch of keyboard experts.
i run premium tyres only

no im simply stating ur stopping distance is reduced by running more tread, in more situations (before the haters start talking about rain) than with 1.6mm nobody can argue with that.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

avit88 said:


> oh no i aint getting into a tyre war with a bunch of keyboard experts.
> i run premium tyres only


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


but if i drove a datsun id just stick some budgets on it...

grab a napkin


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

avit88 said:


> but if i drove a datsun id just stick some budgets on it...
> 
> grab a napkin


Oh noes, a comment from a golf driver, whatever shall I do!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

avit88 said:


> so why does the law state u should change them at 1.6mm? surely the law should read 'run them as low as u like the lower the better??' abs is only as good as the tyres its acting on....


That's why the wear indicators are at 1.7mm. They are worn out at that point.

There is shear rates to consider too deeper tread means more block movement, it can damage the blocks an tear them (in an emergency situation or high lateral load) leading to less grip. Not to mention the quality of the tread rubber and shape. Tread depth alone is a gross simplification.

Nobody is saying you can't have an opinion. I am disagreeing with it.

Is that alright with you?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

avit88 said:


> but if i drove a datsun id just stick some budgets on it...
> 
> grab a napkin


Wooooo

I drive a datsun as well you know... And I run premiums doooode!!!!

PREMIUMS!!!!!!!!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Wooooo
> 
> I drive a datsun as well you know... And I run premiums doooode!!!!
> 
> ...


I hope they have 3mm or more, you're screwed if they're not


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

avit88 said:


> i run premium tyres only


At least that's something, what's a premium tyre?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

G.P said:


> At least that's something, what's a premium tyre?


Oh****imgonnadie brand right?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Oh noes, a comment from a golf driver, whatever shall I do!


shut up and take it like the biatch you are.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> shut up and take it like the biatch you are.


Shut it mr on tow  Though, is that an offer? I do like a man in uniform


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Oh****imgonnadie brand right?


Only if they are below 3mm . .


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Now boys and girls, keep your Alan's on! 

There isn't a trick or wrong answer to this thread (well, maybe the last one is only for wierdo's ), but it's just what it is, a poll, to which, no one is breaking the law to answer 1.7mm, there's no need to get too indignant about it.

We'll have different views and experiences, cos that's how **** goes down! Currently there's 114 people who are virtually split down the middle in terms of opinion on this (the first two answers). They're not all calling each other berks are they? :wall:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

-PJB- said:


> Now boys and girls, keep your Alan's on!
> 
> There isn't a trick or wrong answer to this thread (well, maybe the last one is only for wierdo's ), but it's just what it is, a poll, to which, no one is breaking the law to answer 1.7mm, there's no need to get too indignant about it.
> 
> We'll have different views and experiences, cos that's how **** goes down!


Oy, yes there is, grizz knows his place


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Oy, yes there is, grizz knows his place


and your place is behind me aka 2nd  bring it on renault boy


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

One way to find out, if you're up for it and it's safe to do so... go out in the rain/dry and switch TC off in a safe place with some 3mm tyres, do it again at the wear bars however long later, and then after you've replaced them, and the new ones are scrubbed in. Obviously, they won't be identical experiences in terms of conditions; but it should give you a good idea about your cars capabilities in various conditions and any discernable differences

Needless to say - without comparing beyond step 1 (3mm), it made me feel happy I wasn't wasting my money by replacing the old ones.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Oy, yes there is, grizz knows his place





Grizzle said:


> and your place is behind me aka 2nd  bring it on renault boy


Well, some things are just a given!   :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> and your place is behind me aka 2nd  bring it on renault boy


Well, if you prefer to be at the front


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Presumably because that's the level that was tested and found to meet regulations.
> 
> It's a gross oversimplification to say that tyres with less tread are automatically going to steer you into a tree or prevent you from braking in time.


I agree! If that's the case F1 cars will be crashing all the time with 'slicks'!

As mentioned before, there are numerous factors involved & common sense should come into play.

I personally wear them down to the legal limit or if they become aged & start to crack significantly. I don't push the car to it's limits and accelerate & brake nice and smoothly, but when needed to brake in an emergency i've had no problems - but that's also due to anticipation & awareness.

Unfortunately kids & cars pull out without looking & get hit and there's no amount of tread and braking efficiency can do about it.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Well, if you prefer to be at the front


Always at front son, like i said you'd never survive on track


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

It's laughable how many people will choose delaying spending money on tyres over safety. 

Another thing to think about is when was the 1.6 limit set? 
Lots more cars on the road now, faster cars, different surfaces.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

and tyre technology has moved far quicker too dont forget.


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...or_life/themes/tread-depth/16mm_v_3mm_en.html


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote from the test....

In wet conditions, it took a Ford Focus 91m to stop with 3mm of tread. In the same car with the legal limit of 1.6mm of tread it took 135m to stop - 50% further.


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

more info....

http://www.3mmtyres.co.uk/

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/buying/buying/200855/how_to_keep_your_tyres_safe.html

http://www.tyres-online.co.uk/techinfo/tread_depth.asp

http://www.fleetnews.co.uk/news/200...or-tyres-to-get-to-minimum-tread-depth/27787/


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

When they are bald lol. 
Well the fronts have a strong camber so inner edges wear fast. 
Can't rotate due to front and rears are different sizes. 
275*35*20 not cheap. 
295*30*20

285*30*22 R
275*30*22 F

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Have to wet driving not as good under 3 mm I would say 2 mm for me if end in summer if winter maybe 3 mm


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

mart. said:


> It's laughable how many people will choose delaying spending money on tyres over safety.
> 
> Another thing to think about is when was the 1.6 limit set?
> Lots more cars on the road now, faster cars, different surfaces.


To some level i agree, but as i've said before common sense should come into play.
There is a balance & trade-off between money & safety.

Would you or anyone else spend say £500 per tyre? or £1000? How about £1500? etc etc, for say 10% better safety? Where is the threshold where you say it's not worth it?

Like cars, tyres have come a long way. Some new budget tyres with little wear are probably just as poor vs near the limit premium tyres, so tread-depth isn't the only factor.


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Agreed it's just about depth but it's a start. 

3 mm vs 1.6 is a 50% difference in safety according to the test's 

When I need tyres It's £1000, I'm still changing at 3mm, It's got to be done sooner rather than later.

Also people should be checking there car tyres regularly, if you see them getting low, prepare and budget to change them.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

mart. said:


> Agreed it's just about depth but it's a start.
> 
> 3 mm vs 1.6 is a 50% difference in safety according to the test's
> 
> ...


Is that £1000 per tyre?

I agree people should check their tyres regularly, not just the tread, but the walls (not cracking, bulges, nails etc) & pressure.

:thumb:


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

"Tyres" £1000, £250 each. LOL


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

mart. said:


> more info....
> 
> http://www.3mmtyres.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Not quite as simple as those test have tried to make out, they should have informed the amount of standing water they were carried out in.

Interesting bit through:-

"The available accident data does not demonstrate any increase in accident rates on wet roads with tyres worn close to the legal limit."

Michelin also points out that other factors influence wet weather braking, such as tread pattern design and tread compound - a view echoed by Goodyear.

"A tyre's design is just as important as the depth of tread," James Bailey at Goodyear says.

"Different brands have different grooves and suggesting that all tyres become ineffective at 3mm is a confusing message.

"Our internal testing shows there's a big difference between different brands of tyres when worn to 3mm and we'd welcome independent testing looking at this."

The driver's behaviour, the road surface and the vehicle itself play a role in stopping distance, according to Michelin.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

It is also a little curious how most of them appear to be sponsored by tyre manufacturers


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> It is also a little curious how most of them appear to be sponsored by tyre manufacturers


It's true, however, the fleet news is independant as is MIRA proving ground. .

Shall I admit to thinking about changing the wife's tyre's as they are all down to 2.5mm, I was going to change them at the end of the summer, but, did I miss the summer. .


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

mart. said:


> "Tyres" £1000, £250 each. LOL


:lol:

Sorry i must have worded my post poorly.
I meant would you spend for eg. £1000 per tyre if it meant you had an increase of safety of 10%?

:thumb:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> It is also a little curious how most of them appear to be sponsored by tyre manufacturers


Now now Risingpwer,stop being cynical!

That's my job around here!

:lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

kh904 said:


> Now now Risingpwer,stop being cynical!
> 
> That's my job around here!
> 
> :lol:


I like a man who's cynical :argie::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

5mm tread on the Audi and still getting it sideways on roundabouts...

Grip is what you make of it....

Have fun ladies.....

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

kh904 said:


> Now now Risingpwer,stop being cynical!
> 
> That's my job around here!
> 
> :lol:


you got his name wrong...self rising flour. I mean the man bakes bread.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

mart. said:


> "Tyres" £1000, £250 each. LOL


Your obviously getting robbed!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> you got his name wrong...self rising flour. I mean the man bakes bread.


Shut it ambulance chaser


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Your obviously getting robbed!


235 40 19's. Not little disco biscuits!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

mart. said:


> 235 40 19's. Not little disco biscuits!


For that size, yes, they are expensive. More like 255's for that price.

Even the 285's at the rear only run a bit more than that.


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> For that size, yes, they are expensive. More like 255's for that price.
> 
> Even the 285's at the rear only run a bit more than that.


Go on then, find my size cheaper In a premium brand...

Pirellis are £252 delivered

Contis are £230 ish delivered.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

mart. said:


> Go on then, find my size cheaper In a premium brand...
> 
> Pirellis are £252 delivered
> 
> Contis are £230 ish delivered.


Well, i'll be damned, unusual size then? 255's are wider yet cheaper, unless the aspect ratio means there's more rubber.


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Well, i'll be damned, unusual size then? 255's are wider yet cheaper, unless the aspect ratio means there's more rubber.


I know, my bro runs 245 35 19s and they are the same price.

245 40 19s are cheaper.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

uruk hai said:


> That amazes me mate, I wouldn't even consider a tyre with less than about 6mm on but I've seen tyres with 3mm being sold ! If I couldn't afford new tyres for a car I either wouldn't buy it or I'd change the wheels.


Granted, low tread on part worns is just a ball ache. When you buy a car, you normally get at least 4 x part worns in with the deal though....

If you find an actual tyre dealer that does part worns, 6mm is the norm (not ebay). I have no problem using these (and indeed have) as I got 6mm conti SC3's for £60 each fitted. Normal price = £300+ with 8mm.

Makes me happier to wear them out a little quicker as the ///M eats rears when enthusiasm is used!

Matt


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

When I got my car (second hand and it was 6 years old) it was still on the original front tyres....they had plenty of tread on them still but I still changed em asap as they had cracks all in the side walls and were as hard as hockey pucks. But then my car only has 300Kg over the front end, they are wider than standard wheels too so the load is spread further.

Now I've changed the suspension and had a geo done.....and I drive somewhat swiftly, 
I get about 6000-8000 out of a set of rears and about 12-14 out of a set of fronts (currently Kumho's Ku31's) I shall be changing all four soon for a set of Federals.

I change them when they get *close* to the wear marker....thats to say that I start to notice that the legal limit is getting close so I make a mental note to start shopping around for the tyres I want, get them ordered and a date sorted for them to be fitted - jobs a good'un.

I don't have the time and don't class myself THAT boring to take a tread depth gauge and get the actual depth across 75% of each tyre. Thats what the wear INDICATORS are for.... a quick glance across the surface of the tyre is all thats required.

I've got visions of some you setting about the car with a clip board, pad and pen and with a caliper in hand, recording the depth across the entire width at 5cm intervals, every 3 months; with these results:

"MAVIS! Don't move the car, the off-side rear Asymetrical Pir-miche-year Pro sport 500000 XL is showing at 2.95mm across 56% of the inner tread. I'm gonna get it changed ASAP so we'll have to wait a while to pick up that beige cardigan I was pondeing over in BHS last week"

Besides, I've had the wheels of my car so many times in the past 5 months that I know all their depths TOO well. :-D

PS. can anyone tell that im bored? not sure if it shows?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

DarrylB said:


> When I got my car (second hand and it was 6 years old) it was still on the original front tyres....they had plenty of tread on them still but I still changed em asap as they had cracks all in the side walls and were as hard as hockey pucks. But then my car only has 300Kg over the front end, they are wider than standard wheels too so the load is spread further.
> 
> Now I've changed the suspension and had a geo done.....and I drive somewhat swiftly,
> I get about 6000-8000 out of a set of rears and about 12-14 out of a set of fronts (currently Kumho's Ku31's) I shall be changing all four soon for a set of Federals.
> ...


i will lend you some cyanide and 9mm if you want?

i do have a tyre gauge and yes i do use it, i know there is about 7mm on the back and about the same on the front...(i only checked yesterday mind you since the wheels are in for refurb in the next few weeks)


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> i will lend you some cyanide and 9mm if you want?


Only if it's MAC-10 and I can hold it sideways "gangsta styleee" otherwise thanks but no thanks.

Can the cyanide be swallowed without water? Will one be enough or should I take 1 and then the other 4 hours later? Is it bad for my health?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

When they hit the wear bar for me.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

DarrylB said:


> Only if it's MAC-10 and I can hold it sideways "gangsta styleee" otherwise thanks but no thanks.
> 
> Can the cyanide be swallowed without water? Will one be enough or should I take 1 and then the other 4 hours later? Is it bad for my health?


yeah you can have a mac 10

yes, oh the later option cannot be certain, and no no side effects. DO NOT OVERDOSE.:lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> i will lend you some cyanide and 9mm if you want?
> 
> i do have a tyre gauge and yes i do use it, i know there is about 7mm on the back and about the same on the front...(i only checked yesterday mind you since the wheels are in for refurb in the next few weeks)


Typical lawyer


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

lol backs up the point i was making earlier


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Never lett them go past 3mm or 4 in the winter as has been mentioned.

Tyres is something I wont take a chance on - especially as the missus drives the car or have family in etc....would never forgive myself if they got a scare :doublesho


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

avit88 said:


> lol backs up the point i was making earlier


I guess no one else is allowed an opinion?, if it goes against yours you have a hissy fit.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> I guess no one else is allowed an opinion?, if it goes against yours you have a hissy fit.


I know... What a [email protected] He sounds more like us everyday....

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I know... What a [email protected] He sounds more like me everyday...a grumpy old fart...
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


quite correct cue


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Typical lawyer


how is that a typical lawyer dear?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> quite correct cue


you can ram it....

:lol::lol::lol:



:thumb:


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

woah r u guys ninja59's bodyguards or something? lol

right im off back to the eagles


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

avit88 said:


> woah r u guys ninja59's bodyguards or something? lol
> 
> right im off back to the eagles


Ninja's a whore :lol:

now go fly son... soar like the wind in your sails.. or wings more like.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> how is that a typical lawyer dear?


Boring


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

better than scratchin in the mud with u turkeys lol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

avit88 said:


> better than scratchin in the mud with u turkeys lol


Easy now your gettin personal lol.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

avit88 said:


> woah r u guys ninja59's bodyguards or something? lol
> 
> right im off back to the eagles


I'm a pea****, you gotta let me fly....










:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

:devil:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> you can ram it....
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...





> Random access memory (RAM) is the best known form of computer memory. RAM is considered "random access" because you can access any memory cell directly if you know the row and column that intersect at that cell.
> 
> The opposite of RAM is serial access memory (SAM). SAM stores data as a series of memory cells that can only be accessed sequentially (like a cassette tape). If the data is not in the current location, each memory cell is checked until the needed data is found. SAM works very well for memory buffers, where the data is normally stored in the order in which it will be used (a good example is the texture buffer memory on a video card). RAM data, on the other hand, can be accessed in any order.
> 
> ...


very interesting dear...now where did i put that scholl to shine your head...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Boring


right so what is exciting a kerbing your beloved volks


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Ninja's a whore :lol:
> 
> now go fly son... soar like the wind in your sails.. or wings more like.


aww :lol: i never knew you cared so much dear.:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> right so what is exciting a kerbing your beloved volks


No, donning a flat cap, sitting in my ovlov eating some werthers originals


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> No, donning a flat cap, sitting in my ovlov eating some werthers originals


So....something which i do not own, something which is my car brand and something which i do not eat...

fail dear fail.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> aww :lol: i never knew you cared so much dear.:thumb:


i've seen enough of how much you wanna bang Jen on facebook actually


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> i've seen enough of how much you wanna bang Jen on facebook actually


Check mate....

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

oh sh*t and no i do not.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> i've seen enough of how much you wanna bang Jen on facebook actually





The Cueball said:


> Check mate....
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Quality :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Something tells me this isn't about tyres any more.... But rubber, and things measured in *mm* may still be important.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Back on topic :doublesho:doublesho

To the wear bars, i do les than 100 miles a week & drive mainly steady these days, because i cant be arsed  :thumb:



:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

-PJB- said:


> Something tells me this isn't about tyres any more.... But rubber, and things measured in *mm* may still be important.


ITHAQVA measures in nanometres


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I always measure in mm's as it's a a bigger number (compared to inches) & makes me feel better! :lol:


----------

